# تحدى لك يا عبد الرحمن ان كنت تجرأ انت او نبي&#



## Michael (18 أبريل 2006)

*تحدى لك يا عبد الرحمن ان كنت تجرأ انت او نبي&#*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5263



كلنا شفنا سفالة العضو اتباعة الاسولب المحترم فى معاملتة لنا

والذى انا احمل سببة لعدل انتباهى مما ادى الى سرقتة لعدد من الايميلات الخاصة باشخاص معنا هنا وثقوا فى وفى اهتمامى بالقسم الذى انا مشرف علية

واان عرفت عنة كل حاجة 

بس الى مضايقنى يا حبيايب انو عيل 

ايوة عيل بمعنى الكلمة


اتبع نفس هوايتة للالعاب الى هو بيدمنها من صغرة من وجودها بكثرة فى الرياض ( السعودية)

وفاكر نفسة وا توتى فروتى ومحدش قدة


طيب 


انا بتحداك يا جورج وقبطى وجون (عبد الرحمن)



انك يا عبد الكلب تدخل هنا وانا هطلب انوا عضويتك ترجع علشان متكنش ليك حجة

زاكشف نفسك

ومدام انت نازل شتائم من خلال الايميلات الى انت سرقتها 

وراجل كدة وعندك ناس فى الحرم

طيب لو فيهم دكر واحد بس سواء انت او غيرك 

انا هقولك كل بياناتى الشخصية 

وهنزلك صورة البطاقة الشخصية وهديلك العنوا الى انا ساكن فية

ولو قدرت انت او كلاب دينك تسيبكم من الناس الى انتوا نازل تهديد فيهم

ويكون تعملنا راجل لراجل  وتجيلى كدة وتنفذ تهديد واحد من التهديدات الجوفاء الى انت عمال ترميها

يالاة مستنى وجودك يا لعبى

ولنرى من هو الذى يستغل الابرياء ويهددهم

ولتقبل التحدى


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2006)

*هدي اهدي يا مايكل, ما في داعي لان يكبر الموضوع لهذه الدرجة, يعني هم كم أيميل و أتعلموا الاحباب منها يعني مستحيل تصير مرة ثانية... و بعدين فكرك انه حيطلع راسه و يواجه؟ مستحيل...*
*المهم الرجاء ظبط النفس و ما في داعي لان ندخل في مشاجرات و اشياء مشان ايميل او ايميلين راحوا...*


----------



## سـعودي (18 أبريل 2006)

انـا صديق عبد الرحمن

وشريك أساسي في عملية اخذ الايميلات

التي وصلت الى الآن اكـثر من 20 ايميل خلال 3 أيام 

الحمد لله والشكر له ان وفقنا على ما كنا ننوي ...

وما زالت عمليات الاختراق مستمرة ما دام استهزائكم في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمر ...


[ وما رميت إذ رميت ولا كن الله رمى ]


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2006)

*رسولكم رخيص بالنسبة ليكم لهذه الدرجة؟ بتقارنون اهانته بسرقة ايميلات؟ كنت مفكر انكم تحبوه اكثر و تردون على الاهانات بالرد العقلاني...*


----------



## سـعودي (18 أبريل 2006)

***********************************

نـحن المسلمين اول من ينادي بالحوار والمناقشة ...

ادخل غرف البالتوك وانظر الفرق الشاسع بينكم وبين المسلمين التي تمتلئ غرفهم بالمناظرات والمحاورات العقلانية التي تتميز بروح الود والبحث عن الحقيقة بـكل انواع الأدب والاحترام ... 

كما امرهم الله عز وجل في قوله :

{فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم، ولو كنت فظاً غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك، فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر }

 { ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن}. 


اما غرفكم فـحدث ولا حـرج .... 

اقصى انواع الانحطاط الاخلاقي والاستهزاء بالمحاور إن كان هناك محاور !! 

والغالب انكم تناقشون انفسكم ! 

------------------------------------------

على فكرة سحب الايميلات من اصحابك هـذا لا يـعد شيئاً ابـداً .. 

ولا نعتبره رداً لكم ...

---------------------------------------------------



 { ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزؤون }

{ ولقد كُذّبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذّبوا وأُوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا }

*** انا حذفت شتيمتك علي الاعضاء انتا في منتدي مسيحي مش في شبه الجزيرة العربية برجاء احترام المكان الذي توجد به والا فا الباب يفوت جمل
الادارة*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2006)

تحب اكتبلك ايميلي و تعمله اختراق يا فاشله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2006)

يلا يا عبدو اكتبلك الايميل ولا لا ؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أبريل 2006)

سـعودي قال:
			
		

> انـا صديق عبد الرحمن
> 
> وشريك أساسي في عملية اخذ الايميلات
> 
> ...




ااااه تقصد اللي سرقتهم انتا وصاحبك 

ياراجل قول كده اسهل 

طبعا ليك حق ولن اعتب عليك فا انتا تربية دين نبي رزقه علي سن رمحه وسنته النكاح

هتطلع ايه قديس لازم تحاول تسرق علي قد ما تقدر 

اشتغل يابني ونفذ وصية نبي النكاح :yahoo:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (19 أبريل 2006)

*ايه يا حج ساعد تحب نوريك مين فينا كيفين ميتنك ؟؟*


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

> وما زالت عمليات الاختراق مستمرة ما دام استهزائكم في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمر



دين قذر وناس قذرة واسلوب قذر


ما هذا الدني يا اولاد الافاعى

هل تظنوا مجرد الظن انكم انتصرتم كلا البتة فانتم تحت اقدامنا 

اوك وانت ايضا يا سعودى اتحداك انت كنت تستطيع اختراقى باى نوع من الانواع

انتم لستم الا مجموعة من الصبيان التافهين 

اهكذا تنصر نبيك

طبعا لا حكم عليك ان كان هو يبيح لنفسة كل ما يريدة من نكاح واستنكاح وقتل وسرقة 

دة نبى عصابات 

وبالمناسبة كمل شغلك فى البنرات

هههههههههههههه

اخص  اخص اخص


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

هذا قرانك يا سعودى انت وعبد الرحمن وغيركم من هم على شاكلتكم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=5212

ولسة

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

رجاء محبة من من تم سرقة ايميلاة هنا او فى اى منتدى اخر ارسال الايميل المسروق على الخاص كى يتم التعامل معة 

ومنعهم من فتح الايميلات المسروقة مرة اخرى


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2006)

*شباب هذا البرنامج الي استعملوه هؤلاء الاطفال انا ممكن اعمل زيه و اكبر منه بال سي بلس بلس, و انا تمنى اشوف البرنامج لحسن يطلع واحد انا عامله من زمان و المسلمين نزلوه في مواقع الهكرز الطفولية...*

*المهم صدقوني لو كنا حرامية مثلهم كان عملت البرنامج و نزلته ليكم حتى تعرفون شغلكم معهم... بس منهجنا غير ذلك...*


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

> المهم صدقوني لو كنا حرامية مثلهم كان عملت البرنامج و نزلته ليكم حتى تعرفون شغلكم معهم... بس منهجنا غير ذلك...



ونعم القول اخى الحبيب ونعم القول

والبرنامج انا منزلة فى قسم الشرفين ومعها بيانات الاعضاء الهبل هدول كمان كلها وفك البرنامج وكيف طلعت الايميل ونوع تصميمة وكل حاجة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الصياد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الغريب في الموضوع انكم تسمحون لانفسكم واحبابكم في هذا المنتدى وتبيحون لنفسكم ما لا تبيحون لغيركم وهذا عجيب وانتم اهل سماحة وحب ورحمة فاين انتم من ذلك


----------



## الصياد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الغريب انني فتحت هذا المنتدى للهداية ولكن للاسف ووواسسسسفففففاه


----------



## الصياد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اين انتم يا اهل الارض الاتجيبون منادي


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*الصياد الرجاء عدم النبش في مواضيع قديم و خلي ردودك في رد واحد يرحم والديك*


----------



## أبووليد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أولًا لاتربطون قهركم بسب نبينا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم واحترموا أنفسكم أبغى اعطيكم معلومه اتعلمون أن من يستزئ بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه يدخل بحرب مع الله لأن الله قال في كتابه الكريم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( إنا كفيناك المستهزئين ))

وأن بعطيكم طريقة كيف تثبتوا صحة هذا الدين أريد منكم أن تستمروا باشتائم مع أني حذرت ترا أنك سوف تدخل في حرب مع الله لكن أن كنتوا لازلتوم مصرين بأن كل شخص ترونه تبدأوا بالسب والشتم على النبي وصحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وانشروها بين الناس وسوف ترون ماسيحل بكم 
من عذاب الله وأنا حذرت وقد أعذر من أنذر أنا ليش أبغاكم تنشروها لأن الناس راح تعرف بعد كذا أن اللي يستهزء بالرسل أو الدين الإسلامي الحنيف سيحصل له عذاب أليم واعلموا أن الله يمهل ولا يهمل 

واكرر قد أعذر من أنذر أنا لن ارد على ماسببتونا به  لأنكم إذا لم تعتذروا وتتوبوا لإنكم الآن في حرب مع الله وإني أحذركم يجب عليكم التوبة في أسرع وقت

واكرر قد أعذر من أنذر


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> أريد منكم أن تستمروا باشتائم


 
مسلم يحرض على شتم نبيه,,,, عشنا و شفنا


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*looooooooooooooool*


----------



## يا رب (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## دانى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*واضح عليك ياستاذ يارب انك متعرفش يعنى اية نصلى لاجل بعض *

*وكل الى انت تعرفة انك تخوف الشيطان بصباعك السبابة وانت بتصلى*

*هللك شعبى من عدم المعرفة *

*وانت  باستاذ مينا ربنا معاك ويقويك ويسندك ويبارك حياتك ويعطيك حسب سؤل قلبك*

*تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم*

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## يا رب (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*وليه كل واحد ما يصليش لنفسه مش انتم شعب يحبه الهه لماذا يؤجر كل واحد واحد يصلي له *
*ولا انت مش واثق انك مقبوله دعواك اوتدري انا ادعوا لله وحده دون شريك لان ربي اوحد موجودد في السماء وفي قلبي ولم ينزل ولا ترك ولده او جسده يتعذب والكلام اللي مالهوش تفسير ده *


----------



## دانى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

يا رب قال:


> *وليه كل واحد ما يصليش لنفسه مش انتم شعب يحبه الهه لماذا يؤجر كل واحد واحد يصلي له *
> 
> *انه ليس بهذا الوصف الارضى انها المحبة*
> 
> *ولا انت مش واثق انك مقبوله دعواك اوتدري انا ادعوا لله وحده دون شريك لان ربي اوحد موجودد في السماء وفي قلبي ولم ينزل ولا ترك ولده او جسده يتعذب والكلام اللي مالهوش تفسير ده *


 
*بدليل المعجزات الى بتظهر فى الصلوات نتاعتكوا  :yahoo: *

*تعالى شوف اعداد المسلمين الى نيجوا الكنيسة طلبا للشفاء ببركة صلوات*

*القديسين المسيحيين مش حور العين والغلمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## سمير (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*



تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وبالطبع المباركون دول يبقوا 

الشعب المختار وليس 

المسيحيون فالرب خلق 

الارض لليهودوتنتهي بملك 

صهيون فبنسله سيبارك كل

 الامم .*


----------



## سمير (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*



بدليل المعجزات الى بتظهر فى الصلوات نتاعتكوا  

تعالى شوف اعداد المسلمين الى نيجوا الكنيسة طلبا للشفاء ببركة صلوات القديسين المسيحيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تلقاهم هاي الشي حاصل بسبب قلة الرعاية الصحية ومراكزها  في مصر وعدم وجود وعي صحي بين الناس وفقر الناس وليس بسبب ابائك القديسين الي بيلعبوا بعواطف الناس ومشاعرهم وحاجاتهم .*


----------



## دانى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

سمير قال:


> *وبالطبع المباركون دول يبقوا
> 
> الشعب المختار وليس
> 
> ...


 

*وانت مالك   :yaka: *

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 سبتمبر 2006)

سمير قال:


> *
> 
> وبالطبع المباركون دول يبقوا
> 
> ...



*بدال لاتفقه شئ في المسيحية 

فلا تتحدث اكرم لك 

واترك الحديث لم هو اجدر منك*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 سبتمبر 2006)

سمير قال:


> *
> 
> تلقاهم هاي الشي حاصل بسبب قلة الرعاية الصحية ومراكزها  في مصر وعدم وجود وعي صحي بين الناس وفقر الناس وليس بسبب ابائك القديسين الي بيلعبوا بعواطف الناس ومشاعرهم وحاجاتهم .*



*لقد رايتهم بنفسي في اماكن لايقال عليها ابدا انها لاتوجد بها رعاية صحية 

وليسوا فقراء

وايضا منهم من يكون عليه روح شريرة لايستطيع الشيوخ السيطرة عليها بالدجل بتاعكم لانها اقوي منهم 

ولكن بمجرد دخولهم الكنيسة ترتعد فصائل الشياطين وتخرج صارخة من قوة المكان المقدس

ويمكن ان تجرب بنفسك خلي روح تلبسك وادخل الكنيسة وشوف اللي هيحصل :smil12: *


----------



## دانى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

سمير قال:


> *تلقاهم هاي الشي حاصل بسبب قلة الرعاية الصحية ومراكزها في مصر وعدم وجود وعي صحي بين الناس وفقر الناس وليس بسبب ابائك القديسين الي بيلعبوا بعواطف الناس ومشاعرهم وحاجاتهم .*


 
* شكللك جاى تتخانق*

*ابعتلى حد كبير يكون بيفهم*


*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## سمير (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*



ويمكن ان تجرب بنفسك خلي روح تلبسك وادخل الكنيسة وشوف اللي هيحصل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا ياشاطر ، طب ايه رايك اني بكلمهم عادي وساعات بيكونوا ضيفوفي اصلي واصل في حته الارواح دي اكتر مما تتخيل .*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 سبتمبر 2006)

سمير قال:


> *
> 
> لا ياشاطر ، طب ايه رايك اني بكلمهم عادي وساعات بيكونوا ضيفوفي اصلي واصل في حته الارواح دي اكتر مما تتخيل .*



*لأء ياراجل قول كلام غير ده 

طيب ابقي اسائلها كدا هو السيد المسيح اتصلب في الجلجثة ولاء لاء

وابقي قولها كمان لما اتصلب ايه اللي حصلكم :t33: 

وابقي تعالي احكيلي 

علي فكرة بلاش تألف في الموضوع ده 

لاني انتا واصل في حته الارواح انا مريت بتجارب زي الزفت وعارف انا بتكلم فيه ايه بالضبط 

مش بهجص زي ناس*


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 سبتمبر 2006)

* ياحول ولا قوة الا بالله مين اللي وقع في اديك ياكوتيك *
*بجد يابني انا بتمتع بردودك قوية جدا *
*ربنا يحميك يامينا*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> * ياحول ولا قوة الا بالله مين اللي وقع في اديك ياكوتيك *
> *بجد يابني انا بتمتع بردودك قوية جدا *
> *ربنا يحميك يامينا*



*ربنا يخليك يا رامي يا حبيبي

ده من ذوقك بس 

علشان انتا جنتلمان :Love_Mailbox: *


----------



## دانى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

سمير قال:


> *لا ياشاطر ، طب ايه رايك اني بكلمهم عادي وساعات بيكونوا ضيفوفي اصلي واصل في حته الارواح دي اكتر مما تتخيل .*


 

*طبعا اول ميشوفك ياخدك بالاحضان*

*حبيبى وتابع لحبيبى*

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## assia (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*جواب للاخ سعودي*



سـعودي قال:


> ***********************************
> 
> نـحن المسلمين اول من ينادي بالحوار والمناقشة ...
> 
> ...




تصور من كلامك كنت راح اصدق إسمع يا سعودي المسلمين هم اقوم الذي يقولون ما لا يفعلون ده بالإجماع انا بكلم مسلمين من 5سنوات عالبالتولك و السكايب و الماسنجر وكل كلامكم مواضيع تافهة و منحطة بمعنى الكلمة وكمان الإسلام حرم الكذب والكلام يلي كتبته كل كذب وكمان السرقة وانت وصاحبك لصوص مو اكتر ، واكيد راح تقول إن دي مش سرقة لانك بتسرق مسيحيين صح ؟؟؟؟ بس عشان تعرف إني بعرفكم منيييييح وراح اخبرك إن السرقة تبقى سرقة ؛ شو رأيك اديك الإيميل بتاعي ولباس ورد وكاماني اديك إيميلات كل اهلي و ارقام تيليفوناتهم يا اخ سعودي إفهم إلي يهمنا هو الرب يسوع بس حبيبي وحبيب كل المسيحيين


----------



## assia (22 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> أولًا لاتربطون قهركم بسب نبينا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم واحترموا أنفسكم أبغى اعطيكم معلومه اتعلمون أن من يستزئ بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه يدخل بحرب مع الله لأن الله قال في كتابه الكريم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( إنا كفيناك المستهزئين ))
> 
> وأن بعطيكم طريقة كيف تثبتوا صحة هذا الدين أريد منكم أن تستمروا باشتائم مع أني حذرت ترا أنك سوف تدخل في حرب مع الله لكن أن كنتوا لازلتوم مصرين بأن كل شخص ترونه تبدأوا بالسب والشتم على النبي وصحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وانشروها بين الناس وسوف ترون ماسيحل بكم
> من عذاب الله وأنا حذرت وقد أعذر من أنذر أنا ليش أبغاكم تنشروها لأن الناس راح تعرف بعد كذا أن اللي يستهزء بالرسل أو الدين الإسلامي الحنيف سيحصل له عذاب أليم واعلموا أن الله يمهل ولا يهمل
> ...




عفوا بس إنتو بتشتمون إلاهنا مو هيييك؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب فين العدل يلي بتدعوه انتم تشتمون ربنا و تريدوننا ان لا نشتم نبيكم ؟؟؟؟ 

معادلة غير متوازنة    thanks


----------

